# I want to build a Electric Bike



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

So, you want to build one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Stealth-Bombe...qid=1379616522&sr=8-33&keywords=electric+bike


This will probably be the easiest conversion.
http://www.amazon.com/1000w-Front-E...qid=1379616522&sr=8-40&keywords=electric+bike

Along with a LiFePO4 battery pack that might cost around $500-700...

I'm not sure about the top speed, and it could very well be illegal in many places...It would basically have to be a motorcycle, yet wouldn't pass the DMV tests for it qualifying as a motorcycle.

Try for 15-20mph, 20 miles, and $500 and you could buy this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Currie-Techno...-Bicycle/dp/B004QHG17O/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_10


----------



## bitingimpression (Sep 17, 2013)

yeahm i kinda wanna use the bike i already have. So if i use the conversion kit, i could go 20mph? how about if i pedal while the motor is running, would it go faster than 20mph?


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

bitingimpression said:


> yeahm i kinda wanna use the bike i already have. So if i use the conversion kit, i could go 20mph? how about if i pedal while the motor is running, would it go faster than 20mph?


I originally bought that kit, and it is still running great. To get higher speed I bought a different controller that you can set for a higher speed. I got 30 mph and could have got more by increasing the voltage. Pedaling will always help, but at 30 mph you are going to need a bigger front sprocket. 

You may find more useful information on endless sphere


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+build+an+electric+bike

It is the speed vs battery vs cost that I think will be the issue. 

I'm sure there are other batteries out there that people use, but here is one 12V battery:
http://www.amazon.com/Ballistic-Performance-Evo2-Battery-100-012/dp/B0068EQP9M/ref=pd_sim_auto_7

They have smaller and cheaper batteries, but the amp hours go down, so that means that the distance you can travel goes down, and you need to buy 3 of them to produce 36 V.

http://www.amazon.com/Ballistic-Per...p/B005WXPUDW/ref=pd_sim_auto_5#productDetails

People do use lead acid batteries, and for your project, they might be the better choice. Unless you really need 20 miles of range day after day. You will need to be more careful with lead acid about how much they get drained.


And have an emergency battery disconnect switch that you can throw when riding... 

Then you need to find a motor, controller, and mount it to the bike. You can DIY, but don't get your hopes up too much. But, commercial motors and simple controllers can be found for little money.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ2_sXwdaiw


Also price out a battery charger. And I haven't done it, but think it would be neat to wire up a switch to make a series battery into a parallel battery to charge at 12V.








I don't know for sure, but I would bet that 12V chargers would cost a lot less than 24V ones.

(I would look into using the smallest gear on your existing rear cassette. mount it to the frame, and use a sprocket and chain on a gear that you won't be able to pedal is any more)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AVaR7jzYjo


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

An electric bike was my first project, I went on the cheap, ebay for the controller, batteries, and motor. A 2hp motor and 36 volts gave me 26 MPH and 20 miles range at 20 MPH, all with no pedaling. Hills in my area affected speed a bit but never had to assist. I used 3 lead acid 12v 18 AH batteries.
Emergency disconnect, better brakes, some kind of meter would be minimum.
Best wishes on your project.


----------

